# DVD Copy Protection Removal?



## cosmos65 (Oct 5, 2006)

Is there any good software on the mac which allows the copying of copy protected DVDs?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 5, 2006)

For backup, I assume? 
Handbrake will rip DVDs to movie files, iPod video files
You can use MacTheRipper to rip off the VIDEO_TS folder, but you'll need to buy Toast to burn these files to a readable DVD.


----------



## fryke (Oct 6, 2006)

Fast DVD Copy is the best. Not free, but the best. It has one, large, friendly button that does all in one go. -> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/14644


----------



## cosmos65 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Guys,  I tried Mac the Ripper with great results.  Will have a look at the others over the next few days.  If anyone has any other suggestions, please let me know.
Thanks. 

Used for backups only of course.


----------



## spgmr2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

backups...of course.


----------

